# OXYTOCIN...reduced social anxiety



## johnjuanb1

*Given its ability to break-down social barriers, induce feelings of optimism, increase self-esteem, and build trust, oxytocin is increasingly being seen as something that can help people overcome their social inhibitions and fears. Studies are showing that it may be effective in treating debilitating shyness, or to help people with social anxieties and mood disorders. *

*Chronic enhancement of brain oxytocin levels causes enduring anti-aggressive and pro-social explorative behavioral effects in male rats.*

AuthorsCalcagnoli F, et al. Show all Journal
Horm Behav. 2014 Mar 26. pii: S0018-506X(14)00049-X. doi: 10.1016/j.yhbeh.2014.03.008. [Epub ahead of print]

*ABSTRACT*

Oxytocin (OXT) has been implicated in the regulation of social behaviors, including intermale offensive aggression. Recently, we showed that acute enhancement of brain OXT levels markedly suppressed offensive aggression and increased social exploration in resident rats confronted with an intruder in their home territory. Moreover, a different responsivity to the exogenous OXTergic manipulation was observed among individuals based on their baseline aggression. In this study we aimed at evaluating the behavioral response to chronically enhancing or attenuating central OXT levels, and at scrutinizing whether the trait-aggression moderates the treatment-induced behavioral changes. To this end, resident male wild-type Groningen rats were continuously (via osmotic minipumps) intracerebroventricularly infused with synthetic OXT or a selective OXT receptor (OXTR) antagonist for 7days. Changes in behavior were assessed performing a resident-intruder test before and at the end of the treatment period, as well as after 7days of withdrawal. Chronic infusion of OXT was found to selectively suppress aggression and enhance social exploration. Chronic blockage of OXTRs instead increased introductory aggressive behavior (i.e. lateral threat), yet without affecting the total duration of the aggression. The magnitude of the anti-aggressive changes correlated positively with the level of baseline aggression. Interestingly, OXT-induced behavioral changes persisted 7days after cessation of the treatment. *In conclusion, these findings provide further evidence that enhanced functional activity of the central OXTergic system decreases social offensive aggression while it increases social explorative behavior. The data also indicate that chronically enhancing brain OXT levels may cause enduring anti-aggressive and pro-social explorative behavioral effects.*


----------



## Magnus82

Gotta love the hug drug!


----------



## johnjuanb1

PAIN and WOUND HEALING

Oxytocin can also be used to heal wounds (through its anti-inflammatory properties). Studies have also shown that a rise in oxytocin levels can relieve pain — everything from headaches, cramps and overall body aches.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*OXYTOCIN CHARACTERISTICS:

- Reduced muscle tension
- Temporarily reduced appetite but increasing appetite with long term use
- Stimulates digestion on full stomach
- Increased urination (diuretic effect)
- Faster healing wounds and reduced inflammation
- Increase in growth hormone
- Stimulates mating
- More social contact between individuals
- Increased boldness and curiosity
- Sleep inducing effect (with high dosages)
- Diminished pain sensation
- Improved learning*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Oxytocin intensifies orgasms*

*'Love Hormone' Oxytocin May Intensify Orgasms*
04/04/14 11:10 AM ET
By Rachael Rettner, Senior Writer Published: 04/04/2014 05:00pm EST on LiveScience

*A dose of the "love hormone" oxytocin may make people's orgasms more intense, a new study from Germany suggests.*

In the study, 29 healthy couples who'd been together for at least a year took either an oxytocinnasal spray or a placebo spray before having sex in their home. After intercourse, participants completed a survey about their sexual experience as well as their feelings toward their partner.

Oxytocin had no effect on sex drive or arousal for either men or women, nor did it affect the ability to achieve an erection for men, or vaginal lubrication for women. [11 Interesting Effects of Oxytocin]

But those who took oxytocin before sex — especially men — reported slightly more intense orgasms, as well as greater levels of contentment after sex. In addition, men who took oxytocin said they felt more sexually sated after sex than those who took the placebo.

Some women who took oxytocin reported that they were better able to share their sexual desires and empathize with their partners during sex.

"This field study demonstrates that [oxytocin] may alter specific aspects of sexual experience and partner interactions in healthy couples," the researchers, from Hannover Medical School in Germany, wrote in the March issue of the journal Hormones and Behavior.

Previous studies have suggested that oxytocin plays a role in relationship bonding, and the hormone is known to be released from the brain's pituitary gland during orgasm. But few studies have examined whether higher levels of the hormone affect sexual behavior.

The researchers noted that even though oxytocin seemed to intensify people's orgasms, the effect was rather modest. For example, men who took the hormone rated their contentment after sex about half a point higher (on a six-point scale) than those who took the placebo. This may be because oxytocin is already released during sex, so the effect of additional oxytocin may not be very large, the researchers said.

The researchers also noted the study was small and involved adults who reported no sexual problems. Future studies are needed to confirm the findings and to see whether the hormone may help those with sexual dysfunction, such those as low sexual desire or erectile dysfunction, the researchers said.


----------



## srd1

I need to get some of this for my wife asap!!!! LOL


----------



## Elvia1023

Great info


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Spontaneous erections*

*Oxytocin--anatomy and functional assignments: a minireview.*

AuthorsKiss A, et al. Show all Journal
Endocr Regul. 2005 Sep;39(3):97-105.

*ABSTRACT*

Oxytocin (OXY) is a very abundant neuropeptide exerting a wide spectrum of central and peripheral effects as neurohormone, neurotransmitter, or neuromodulator. In the central nervous system (CNS), the OXY gene is predominantly expressed in magnocellular neurons in the hypothalamic paraventricular (PVN) and supraoptic (SON) nuclei. The magnocellular OXY neurons release their products into the general circulation in the neurohypophysis while the mediocellular OXY neurons secrete elsewhere in the CNS. OXY is also produced in peripheral tissues, e.g., uterus, placenta, amnion, corpus luteum, testis, and heart.* OXY is a potent stimulator of spontaneous erections in rats and is involved in ejaculation.* The typical actions of peripheral OXY are stimulation of uterine smooth muscle contraction during labor and milk ejection during lactation. OXY acts via the receptor which is a typical class of I G protein-coupled receptor. OXY receptors have also been identified in other tissues, including the kidney, heart, thymus, pancreas, and adipocytes.


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just ordered some oxytocin. I'll report on the effects when it arrives.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Better sleep*

Problems Sleeping? Oxytocin Could Help You Sleep Better - Oxytocin Central.com

*OXYTOCIN IMPROVES SLEEP*

It’s a common problem. You feel tired, so you go to bed. However, once you get into bed, you find yourself lying awake for hours on end unable to get yourself off to sleep. Forget counting sheep; there may be a better, more effective solution to sleep problems.

*Oxytocin influences sleep processes *

Although there haven’t been any direct studies linking oxytocin to curing insomnia, scientists do know that oxytocin influences sleep processes, and there is plenty of evidence to back this theory up. A recent study by Blagrove et al, 2011, [1] found that oxytocin levels peak at around five hours after the start of sleep, typically during the REM stages of sleep. The study found that oxytocin levels are correlated with stages of light Stage Two sleep.
Solution for disorders that impact on a person’s sleep
Higher levels of oxytocin in the body have therefore been suggested to lead to a better effectiveness at getting to sleep and staying asleep. Many studies have found that oxytocin can be an effective treatment for disorders that affect sleep, such as depression and social anxiety (MacDonald et al, 2011) [2]. As a result of these findings, it is suggested that oxytocin administration (in the form of an intranasal spray) may also be an effective treatment for direct sleep disorders such as insomnia and dream disorders.
*
Calming for nightmares*

Oxytocin is regularly associated with encouraging emotional bonds between both mothers and their children, and between partners. Research has demonstrated that the hormone connects social relationships in waking life.
The way oxytocin affects people’s sleep is said to be similar to the way it affects their relationships; current evidence from many scientific studies has concluded that oxytocin attenuates amygdalar hyper-responsivity to negatively valences emotional stimuli (Kirsch et al. 2005) [3]. This finding would suggest that, due to the fact that nightmares are linked to abnormal amygdalar activity, taking a dose of oxytocin nasal spray may help the person to sleep and may alleviate the severity of nightmares. It is a theory that Dr. Tammy Tucker, a family physician based in Bentonville, Northwest Arkansas, agrees with whole-heartedly. In her program and book, which promotes general health and wellbeing, she firmly states that oxytocin levels are closely linked to sleep – as well as several other health issues – and that a way of improving sleep quality is by taking a dose of oxytocin nasal spray or drops.

*Improves sleep quality and amount*

All of this promising research suggests that oxytocin modulates social emotions in dreams. This exciting prospect will no doubt lead to further research, hopefully leading to clues as to how the brain generates dreams and dream content. This would enable us to interpret our dreams more clearly; it could suggest that a person’s dreams are an extension of his or her social cognition.
But what does this mean for those people that are suffering from the crippling effects of insomnia? In short, it means that oxytocin could be found to significantly modulate sleep and sleeping patterns. If this is the case, it could be possible to manipulate a person’s oxytocin levels in order to improve their sleeping ability and quality.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*OXYTOCIN and VIVID DREAMS*

*Oxytocin, Sleep, and Dreams*

By Patrick McNamara, Ph.D. on August 27, 2011 - 5:48am
The neurohormone oxytocin has been found to influence a range of social and affiliative behaviors (MacDonald and MacDonald, 2010). Administration of oxytocin (OT) can enhance trust, empathy and a host of other pro-social feelings (MacDonald and MacDonald, 2010). We know that dreams, particularly dreams associated with the REM state, are primarily about social emotions and social interactions with people close to us and with perfect strangers. Could it be then that OT influences dream content when dreams depict social interactions?
*
There is evidence that oxytocin influences sleep processes: Levels of oxytocin peak at around 5 hours after sleep onset when REM sleep predominates.* Blagrove and his colleagues in Britain have been doing some exciting work on this issue. They (Blagrove et al, 2011) recently reported that OT levels are also correlated with stages of light sleep (Stage 2 in the old nomenclature). Dreams from Stage II are just as filled with social interactions as dreams from REM sleep.

Oxytocinergic activity, furthermore, is regulated by nuclei within the paraventricular nucleus of the hypothalamus close to centers that regulate arousal and sleep-wake states. In addition, oxytocin is known to modulate reactivity of the amygdala to social emotions and the amygdala, in turn, is modulated by REM sleep. Despite the multiple ways in which oxytocin may influence sleep and dreams, no study, as far as I know, has directly examined effects of oxytocin administration on sleep and dreams.

I suspect OT dramatically influences the social emotions we find in dreams. If OT influences social emotions in waking life there is no reason to believe it doesn't do so in dreams.


----------



## johnjuanb1

It looks to me that oxytocin will help my insomnia. When you have an orgasm, oxytocin levels spike. After an orgasm you usually want to sleep and it's usually a very peaceful deep sleep. I can't wait til my vial of oxytocin arrives.


----------



## big roscoe

How would a 2 mg vial be reconstituted?


----------



## big roscoe

And what is dosing protocol ?


----------



## johnjuanb1

Reconstitute it with bacteriostatic water.  I'm going to add 2mls of bac water. I read that it only takes 10mcg to work but since it comes in
a 2mg vial I'll probably try 5 units on the diabetic syringe which is 50mcg.


----------



## big roscoe

Thanks johnjuan


----------



## big roscoe

How often should this be run?


----------



## johnjuanb1

big roscoe said:


> How often should this be run?



Whenever you want to feel chill. I'm going to play with dosing and post results. You feel it for 6 hours. I'm planning on using it post workout to relax before bed and have lucid  dreams.


----------



## big roscoe

I run kind of a secluded lifestyle which is probably self imposed? Parabolan probably doesn't help,lol, I'm hoping this will improve social interactions as well?


----------



## workhard2121

I'm getting some for my girlfriend as she gets anxiety lately being in her premed course and working. Hoping this helps her a little.  I'll definitely report back on it.


----------



## Elvia1023

workhard2121 said:


> I'm getting some for my girlfriend as she gets anxiety lately being in her premed course and working. Hoping this helps her a little.  I'll definitely report back on it.



Definitely let us know matey


----------



## johnjuanb1

I just took 20mcg oxytocin and slept like a baby. I'm still bed ridden with a bad flu. The oxytocin at 20mcg gave be a mild flushing, then I was out with vivid dreams. I woke up talking to myself because the dreams were so real. There weren't negatives sides at this dose.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Now that I am using a lower dose of oxytocin, I consistently get a mild flush followed by a very relaxed feeling, then I fall asleep and have dreams that are quite noticeably different than usual. I wake up and have found myself talking out loud, or not sure I'm awake. It's a deeper level of sleep.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Man did I have weird dreams from oxytocin last night. The dreams seem so real it confuses the mind. I woke up gasping for air because I dreamed I was underwater and couldn't get to the underwater dive tank to get oxygen, it was a long way from me. I literally was holding my breath for a long, long time while I was asleep because I thought it was real. I also woke up talking to myself again. I notice I moaned out loud a lot because I could hear myself in my sleep. Must be some deep state of sleep going on. 

I am recovering so damn slow from this flu bug but I'm hoping I can start up my training and Igf by Monday. I haven't taken my gear inject in 10 days. That's a new record for me. This bug attacked my kidneys hard so 
not about to take AAS til I'm better.


----------



## Adam_david

I bet this would help with mood on and sleep on heavy tren cycles. Maybe wrong but it seems like it would.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Adam_david said:


> I bet this would help with mood on and sleep on heavy tren cycles. Maybe wrong but it seems like it would.



It would definitely help sleeping on tren. I will only dose it prebed as it sedates me.

Oxytocin is the one nice thing I can play with while I'm sick. It relaxes me and gives me much deeper sleep. So, here we go.... Going to have a protein drink and take a fat dose of 100mcg. I'm getting more comfortable with oxytocin so I'm bumping it up a bit. Crazy dream time!!!


----------



## pittbox

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/n...h-more-than-just-a-love-hormone/#.U1OwNnPD_qA


----------



## johnjuanb1

Took 20mcg oxytocin last night. My dreams were so vivid and life like. It's hard to describe the feeling. It's almost like the dream world is actually reality. I find myself talking out loud in my sleep. Last night I had vivid dreams with a hot girl
i used to work with in them. This compound makes me wack off a lot. Hahaha


----------



## johnjuanb1

Just took a fat 50mcg dose of oxytocin. Bring on the crazy dreams...


----------



## *Bio*

Adam_david said:


> I bet this would help with mood on and sleep on heavy tren cycles. Maybe wrong but it seems like it would.



I was thinking along the same lines!  Could this be the answer not only to tren induced insomnia but also a feeling of well being while using tren?  Looking forward to hearing more about this!




johnjuanb1 said:


> Just took a fat 50mcg dose of oxytocin. Bring on the crazy dreams...



That's more than double the other vivid dream inducing dose of 20mcg! LOL!!  How did it go?


----------



## johnjuanb1

Last night's dreams were so real!!! I dreamed I was playing with my favorite cat I had in high school. I miss that cat!


----------



## johnjuanb1

*The acute effects of intranasal oxytocin administration on endocrine and sexual function in males.*

AuthorsBurri A, et al. Show all Journal
Psychoneuroendocrinology. 2008 Jun;33(5):591-600. doi: 10.1016/j.psyneuen.2008.01.014. Epub 2008 Mar 28.

Affiliation
*Abstract*
The role of the neuropeptide oxytocin (OT) ranges from the modulation of neuroendocrine physiological effects to the establishment of complex social and bonding behaviours. Experimental studies in animals, as well as case reports in humans, suggest that OT affects different aspects of sexual behaviour and has predominantly facilitating properties for sexual appetence and performance. Using a previously established experimental paradigm of sexual arousal and masturbation-induced orgasm, this study investigated the acute effects of intranasal OT application (24I.U.) on endocrine parameters and measures of sexual appetence and function in healthy men (n=10). In a double-blind, placebo-controlled, balanced cross-over design, sexual arousal, and orgasm were induced by an erotic film and masturbation. In addition to the continuous recording of endocrine (OT, cortisol, prolactin, epinephrine, norepinephrine) and cardiovascular data (heart rate), parameters of appetitive, consummatory, and refractory sexual behaviour were assessed using the acute sexual experience scale (ASES). OT plasma levels were significantly elevated after intranasal OT throughout the whole experiment (>60 min). In addition, OT treatment induced significantly higher increases in epinephrine plasma levels during sexual activity without affecting cortisol levels, prolactin levels or heart rate. OT treatment did not alter appetitive, consummatory, and refractory sexual behaviour according to the ASES. However, when subjects were asked about their subjective perception of whether OT or placebo had been applied, eight out of 10 subjects in the OT group answered correctly, thus pointing to an altered perception of arousal. In conclusion, intranasally administered OT leads to a marked increase in OT plasma levels together with increased secretion of catecholamines when subjects are engaged in sexual activity in a laboratory setting. As the effects of OT on sexual behaviour were equivocal, future studies should examine possible facilitating effects further by including males, females, and couples in a field setting, taking into account that OT exerts the most prominent behavioural effects in pair bond formations.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Interactions between dopamine and oxytocin in the control of sexual behaviour.*

AuthorsBaskerville TA, et al. Show all Journal
Prog Brain Res. 2008;170:277-90. doi: 10.1016/S0079-6123(08)00423-8.

SAffiliation
*Abstract*
Dopamine and oxytocin are two key neuromodulators involved in reproductive behaviours, such as mating and maternal care. Much evidence underlies their separate roles in such behaviours, but particularly in sexual behaviour. *It is generally believed that central dopaminergic and oxytocinergic systems work together to regulate the expression of penile erection*, but relatively little is known regarding how they interact. Thus, this review aims to discuss neuroanatomical proof, neuromodulator secretory profiles in the hypothalamus and behavioural pharmacological evidence which support a dopamine-oxytocin link in three hypothalamic nuclei that have been implicated in sexual behaviour, namely the medial preoptic nucleus, supraoptic nucleus and paraventricular nucleus (PVN). We also aim to provide an overview of potential dopamine-mediated transduction pathways that occur within these nuclei and are correlated with the exhibition of penile erection. The PVN provides the most convincing evidence for a dopamine-oxytocin link and it is becoming increasingly apparent that parvocellular oxytocinergic neurons in the PVN, in part, mediate the effects of dopamine to elicit penile erection. However, while we show that oxytocin neurons express dopamine receptors, other evidence on whether dopaminergic activation of PVN oxytocin cells involves a direct and/or indirect mechanism is inconclusive and further evidence is required to establish whether the two systems interact synergistically or sequentially in the regulation of penile erection.a


----------



## micro2000

How are you administering this?   Intranasal or IM?


----------



## johnjuanb1

micro2000 said:


> How are you administering this?   Intranasal or IM?



SubQ in the hip with a diabetic pin


----------



## micro2000

Thanks. I'd be interested in seeing how the effects are intranasal as this route has greater blood/brain penetration.


----------



## Elvia1023

There is a lot of interest regarding oxytocin now. Looking forward to reading more real life experiences from testers


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Those with PTSD are in a constant state of anxiety and low-grade fear. This anxiety can climax when startled or in trigger situations. It has been found that oxytocin reduces background anxiety in those with PTSD*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*During sexual arousal in men, lots of oxytocin is released.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Oxytocin is also thought to modulate inflammation by decreasing certain cytokines. Thus, the increased release in oxytocin following positive social interactions has the potential to improve wound healing.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Oxytocin increases trust in humans.*

AuthorsKosfeld M, et al. Show all Journal
Nature. 2005 Jun 2;435(7042):673-6.

Affiliation
Comment in
Nature. 2005 Jun 2;435(7042):571-2.
Rev Med Suisse. 2005 Jun 8;1(23):1592.
Abstract
Trust pervades human societies. Trust is indispensable in friendship, love, families and organizations, and plays a key role in economic exchange and politics. In the absence of trust among trading partners, market transactions break down. In the absence of trust in a country's institutions and leaders, political legitimacy breaks down. Much recent evidence indicates that trust contributes to economic, political and social success. Little is known, however, about the biological basis of trust among humans. Here we show that intranasal administration of oxytocin, a neuropeptide that plays a key role in social attachment and affiliation in non-human mammals, causes a substantial increase in trust among humans, thereby greatly increasing the benefits from social interactions. We also show that the effect of oxytocin on trust is not due to a general increase in the readiness to bear risks. On the contrary, oxytocin specifically affects an individual's willingness to accept social risks arising through interpersonal interactions. These results concur with animal research suggesting an essential role for oxytocin as a biological basis of prosocial approach behaviour.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*MALE ANORGASMIA TREATED WITH OXYTOCIN


ABSTRACT

Introduction.  This is a case report on male anorgasmia that was successfully treated with oxytocin. Oxytocin is increased during arousal and peaks during orgasm. More recently, a study on humans published in Nature has shown its value in social bonding, increasing trust, and enhancing the sense of well-being.*

Aim.  To test the effectiveness of administering oxytocin in a case of treatment-resistant anorgasmia.

Methods.  The patient underwent a biopsychosocial evaluation by a psychiatrist trained in sexual medicine and sex therapy for male orgasmic disorder, acquired type. Medical conditions, effect of substances, and psychological issues were ruled out. The patient was properly consented to using oxytocin as an off-label trial. Oxytocin was administered using a nasal spray intracoitally because of its ultra-short half-life.

*Results.  Oxytocin was effective in restoring ejaculation.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*[Oxytocin, a mediator of anti-stress, well-being, social interaction, growth and healing].*

AuthorsUvnas-Moberg K, et al. Show all Journal
Z Psychosom Med Psychother. 2005;51(1):57-80. Article in German.

Affiliation
Abstract
The neuroendocrine and physiological systems related to pain and stress have long been subjected to study. More recently, the corresponding systems promoting anti-stress and restoration have also come into focus. It is not only important to investigate the mechanisms underlying disease but also to examine the physiological and psychological mechanisms which protect and heal the body and soul. The nonapeptide oxytocin, originally known to stimulate labour and milk ejection, appears to play an important role in this regard. *Oxytocin can induce anti-stress-like effects such as reduction of blood pressure and cortisol levels. It increases pain thresholds, exerts an anxiolytic-like effect and stimulates various types of positive social interaction. In addition, it promotes growth and healing. *Repeated exposure to oxytocin causes long-lasting effects by influencing the activity of other transmitter systems, a pattern which makes oxytocin potentially clinically relevant. Oxytocin can be released by various types of non-noxious sensory stimulation, for example by touch and warmth. Ingestion of food triggers oxytocin release by activation of vagal afferents. Most likely, oxytocin can also be released by stimulation of other senses such as olfaction, as well as by certain types of sound and light. In addition, purely psychological mechanisms may trigger the release of oxytocin. This means that positive interaction involving touch and psychological support may be health-promoting. The social interaction of daily life, as well as a positive environment, continuously activate this system. In addition, various types of psychotherapy involving transfer of support, warmth and empathy are likely to induce similar effects, which thus contribute to the positive effects of these kinds of therapies.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Oxytocin enhances brain reward system responses in men viewing the face of their female partner.*

AuthorsScheele D, et al. Show all Journal
Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2013 Dec 10;110(50):20308-13. doi: 10.1073/pnas.1314190110. Epub 2013 Nov 25.

Affiliation
Abstract
The biological mechanisms underlying long-term partner bonds in humans are unclear. The evolutionarily conserved neuropeptide oxytocin (OXT) is associated with the formation of partner bonds in some species via interactions with brain dopamine reward systems. However, whether it plays a similar role in humans has as yet not been established. Here, we report the results of a discovery and a replication study, each involving a double-blind, placebo-controlled, within-subject, pharmaco-functional MRI experiment with 20 heterosexual pair-bonded male volunteers. In both experiments, intranasal OXT treatment (24 IU) made subjects perceive their female partner's face as more attractive compared with unfamiliar women but had no effect on the attractiveness of other familiar women. This enhanced positive partner bias was paralleled by an increased response to partner stimuli compared with unfamiliar women in brain reward regions including the ventral tegmental area and the nucleus accumbens (NAcc). In the left NAcc, OXT even augmented the neural response to the partner compared with a familiar woman, indicating that this finding is partner-bond specific rather than due to familiarity. Taken together, our results suggest that OXT could contribute to romantic bonds in men by enhancing their partner's attractiveness and reward value compared with other women.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Intracerebral oxytocin modulates sleep-wake behaviour in male rats.*

AuthorsLancel M, et al. Show all Journal
Regul Pept. 2003 Jul 15;114(2-3):145-52.

Affiliation
Abstract
Oxytocin released within the brain under basal conditions and in response to stress is differentially involved in the regulation of the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis. Because the HPA axis plays an important role in the regulation of wakefulness, central oxytocin may modulate sleep-wake behaviour. In the present vehicle-controlled study, we assessed the influence of a selective oxytocin receptor antagonist (des-Gly-NH2d(CH2)5 [Tyr(Me)2,Thr4] OVT; 0.75 microg/5 microl) or of synthetic oxytocin (0.1 microg and 1 microg/5 microl), infused into the lateral ventricle (i.c.v.), on the sleep pattern in male Wistar rats (n=7). Compared to vehicle, the oxytocin antagonist slightly but persistently increased wakefulness at the expense of all sleep states. This finding indicates that endogenous brain oxytocin promotes sleep. However, acute icv infusion of oxytocin delayed sleep onset latency, which resulted in a transient reduction of non-REMS and REMS, and augmented high-frequency activity in the electroencephalogram (EEG) within non-REMS. These observations agree with previous reports that icv oxytocin induces a state of arousal. Based on these findings, we postulate that oxytocin has a dual mechanism of action in dependence of the physiological state. Under basal, stress-free conditions, endogenous oxytocin may promote sleep. Conversely, the high brain levels of oxytocin after central oxytocin infusion may reflect a condition of stress accompanied by behavioural arousal and, possibly via an excitatory action on the CRH system, increase vigilance.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Oxytocin as a novel therapeutic option for type I diabetes and diabetic osteopathy.*

AuthorsElabd SK, et al. Show all Journal
Endocr Regul. 2014;48(2):87-102.

Affiliation
*Abstract*

Objective. The aim of the present study was to highlight the newly discovered metabolic role of oxytocin (OT) in the type I diabetic rats. Previous studies have demonstrated that OT has a beneficial role on bone physiology and therefore, the OT effect on the diabetic osteopathy will be assessed as well.Methods. Induction of the type I diabetes was carried out by an intraperitoneal injection of 60 mg/kg body weight of streptozotocin. The metabolic role of OT on diabetic rats after OT treatment with intramuscular injection of 40 µIU/kg body weight for 6 weeks was assessed. Histological and ultrastructural studies of rat pancreas samples, before and after the OT injection, were performed and compared with the obtained physiological results.Results. Oxytocin treatment had positive metabolic effects in diabetic rats. This is based on the change in glucose metabolism, lipid profile, and insulin sensitivity in experimental animals. In addition, OT treatment showed histological regenerative changes of pancreatic islet cells of diabetic rats. Moreover, OT administration showed that it has an anabolic effect on the bone biology.

*Conclusions.  The results suggest that activation of the oxytocin receptor (OTR) pathway by infusion of OT, OT analogs, or OT agonists may represent a promising approach for the treatment of diabetes and some of its complications, including diabetic osteopathy. *Keywords: diabetes mellitus, diabetic osteopathy, pancreas histology, streptozotocin, oxytocin, insulin, adiponectin, leptin.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Mechanisms of the anti-obesity effects of oxytocin in diet-induced obese rats.*

AuthorsDeblon N, et al. Show all Journal
PLoS One. 2011;6(9):e25565. doi: 10.1371/journal.pone.0025565. Epub 2011 Sep 27.

Affiliation
Abstract
Apart from its role during labor and lactation, oxytocin is involved in several other functions. Interestingly, oxytocin- and oxytocin receptor-deficient mice develop late-onset obesity with normal food intake, suggesting that the hormone might exert a series of beneficial metabolic effects. This was recently confirmed by data showing that central oxytocin infusion causes weight loss in diet-induced obese mice. The aim of the present study was to unravel the mechanisms underlying such beneficial effects of oxytocin. Chronic central oxytocin infusion was carried out in high fat diet-induced obese rats. Its impact on body weight, lipid metabolism and insulin sensitivity was determined. We observed a dose-dependent decrease in body weight gain, increased adipose tissue lipolysis and fatty acid β-oxidation, as well as reduced glucose intolerance and insulin resistance. The additional observation that plasma oxytocin levels increased upon central infusion suggested that the hormone might affect adipose tissue metabolism by direct action. This was demonstrated using in vitro, ex vivo, as well as in vivo experiments. With regard to its mechanism of action in adipose tissue, oxytocin increased the expression of stearoyl-coenzyme A desaturase 1, as well as the tissue content of the phospholipid precursor, N-oleoyl-phosphatidylethanolamine, the biosynthetic precursor of the oleic acid-derived PPAR-alpha activator, oleoylethanolamide. Because PPAR-alpha regulates fatty acid β-oxidation, we hypothesized that this transcription factor might mediate the oxytocin effects. This was substantiated by the observation that, in contrast to its effects in wild-type mice, oxytocin infusion failed to induce weight loss and fat oxidation in PPAR-alpha-deficient animals. Altogether, these results suggest that oxytocin administration could represent a promising therapeutic approach for the treatment of human obesity and type 2 diabetes.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*The orgasmic history of oxytocin: Love, lust, and labor*

Abstract

Oxytocin has been best known for its roles in female reproduction. It is released in large amounts during labor, and after stimulation of the nipples. It is a facilitator for childbirth and breastfeeding. However, recent studies have begun to investigate oxytocin's role in various behaviors, including orgasm, social recognition, bonding, and maternal behaviors. This small nine amino acid peptide is now believed to be involved in a wide variety of physiological and pathological functions such as sexual activity, penile erection, ejaculation, pregnancy, uterine contraction, milk ejection, maternal behavior, social bonding, stress and probably many more, which makes oxytocin and its receptor potential candidates as targets for drug therapy. From an innocuous agent as an aid in labor and delivery, oxytocin has come a long way in being touted as the latest party drug. The hormone of labor during the course of the last 100 years has had multiple orgasms to be the hormone of love. Many more shall be seen in the times to come!

*Introduction*

Traditionally, it has been artists, poets, and playwrights who have made the greatest progress in humanity's understanding of love. However, recently endocrinologists, who were never considered very romantic, have challenged this notion, and now rather have a lot to say about how and why people love each other. Research is also shedding light on some of the more extreme forms of sexual behavior. And, controversially, some endocrine scientists see hormonal manipulation as the doorway to a future where love is guaranteed, because it will be provided chemically, or even genetically engineered from conception.

Go to:
Comparative Endocrinology
The scientific tale of love begins innocently enough with voles. The prairie vole is a sociable rodent, found in the woodlands of Europe and Asia, one of the only 3% of mammal species that appear to form monogamous relationships. Mating between prairie voles is a tremendous effort which takes almost 24 h, following which they bond for life. They prefer to spend time with each other, groom each other for hours and at end, nest together. They avoid meeting other potential mates.

However, another vole, a close relative called the montane vole, has no interest in partnership beyond one-night-stand sex. What is intriguing is that this major difference in behavior in two vole species, which are more than 99% genetically alike, is just because of a handful of genes, which affect their endocrine function.

The details of the vole story are fascinating. When prairie voles have sex, two posterior pituitary hormones, oxytocin and vasopressin, are released. If the release of these hormones is blocked, prairie-voles’ sex becomes a fleeting affair, similar to that normally enjoyed by their montane cousins. Conversely, if prairie voles are given an injection of the hormones, but prevented from having sex, they will still form a preference for their chosen partner.

Does this mean that an injection of oxytocin can make prairie voles fall in love? Or that it encourages monogamy? A clue to what is happening, and how these results might bear on human behavior, was found when oxytocin was administered to the montane vole. It was found to make no difference. It turned out that the monogamous prairie vole has receptors for oxytocin and vasopressin in brain regions associated with reward and reinforcement, whereas the philandering montane vole does not.

The million rupee question: do humans have brains similar to prairie voles? Interestingly, there is no research to establish whether humans make a part of the faithful 3% category of mammals which prairie voles belong to, and which exhibit fidelity to partners.

Go to:
Endocrine Contribution
So, what have reproductive endocrinologists contributed to the demystification and understanding of love and lust? They found that the oxytocin: the hormone of labor is also the hormone of love. It took no time for oxytocin to acquire fancy names such as “the bonding hormone,” “the cuddle hormone” and even “the love hormone.” And giving meaning to its new founded names, it generated the lust for money and resulted in products like “trust elixir,” an oxytocin-laced perfume being made available in many parts of the world [http://www.verolabs.com/]. However, concerns were raised that the oxytocin should not be abused as a recreational drug such as “ecstacy.” This was because oxytocin is not unlike the drug ecstasy, which triggers the release of serotonin, dopamine and oxytocin in the brain and heightens users’ feelings of trust and intimacy, even among complete strangers. Fortunately, the concerns seem unfounded given that the hormone does not produce a “high” as do other drugs of abuse.

In this review, we shall trace the orgasmic history of oxytocin, from the days of its birth to its present day status, and take a look into its future.

Go to:
Early History
It was in 1895 that Oliver and Schäfer discovered the first biological effect of the pituitary gland.[1] They found that the extracts of the pituitary when injected into mammals raised their blood pressure---the pressor effect. Howell showed a few years later that this activity resided in the posterior lobe.[2] Since that time, other biological activities of posterior pituitary extracts were noted, particularly the uterine-contracting or oxytocic effect by Dale in 1906;[3] the milk-ejecting effect by Ott and Scott in 1910;[4] the blood-pressure-lowering effect in birds, the so-called avian depressor effect by Paton and Watson in 1912;[5] and the inhibition of urine excretion in man, the antidiuretic effect by Von den Velden in 1913.[6] It was indeed initially thought that oxytocin was devoid of pressor and antidiuretic activity. However, it was later found out that both the pressor and antidiuretic activity, were inherent properties of the oxytocin molecule.[7]

In 1906, Sir Henry Dale found that extracts from the human posterior pituitary gland contracted the uterus of a pregnant cat.[3] He coined the name oxytocin from the Greek words ωχνξ, τoχoxξ, meaning “swift birth.” Sir Henry Dale also worked on histamine and acetylcholine among others and was jointly awarded the Nobel Prize in 1936 “for discoveries relating to chemical transmission of nerve impulses.” Forty seven years after Dale discovered it, oxytocin, a nine amino acid CNS neuropeptide, was the first ever polypeptide hormone to be sequenced and synthesized. It was done by Vincent du Vigneaud and for this achievement he was awarded the Nobel Prize in 1955.[8]

Few people would know that the works of Vincent du Vigneaud on oxytocin were a result of his original interest in insulin. At no less an occasion than the Nobel Lecture which Vigneaud delivered on the 12th day of December in 1955, he brought out that oxytocin was a result of a “trail of sulfa research.” Vincent du Vigneaud described oxytocin as the principal uterine-contracting and milk-ejecting hormone of the posterior pituitary gland. Its synthesis was the culmination of a trail of research stemming from his original interest in sulfur and in insulin, a sulfur-containing compound.

It was enthusiasm of Professor H.B. Lewis in sulfur at the University of Illinois that aroused the interest of Vigneaud in the biochemistry of sulfur compounds. In 1923, W. C. Rose who succeeded Lewis as professor of biochemistry at Illinois, gave an account of the exciting discovery of insulin by Banting and Best, in a lecture he delivered on his return from a meeting in Toronto. This initiated Vigneaud's interest in insulin. Interestingly, at that time it was not even thought of that insulin would eventually turn out to be a sulfur-containing compound. However, interest in diabetes lead to the study of the structure of insulin which finally directed to work on the posterior pituitary hormones. Oxytocin was isolated from lyophilized posterior lobes of beef pituitary glands.[9]

This discovery culminated in 1952 in the isolation of a crystalline flavianate of oxytocin with Pierce,[10] the first crystalline derivative of this hormone to be isolated. It is of interest that an oxytocic fraction was also obtained from hog posterior pituitary glands which had a distribution curve approximately the same as that from the beef glands.[10] In addition, the oxytocin obtained from the hog pituitary had the same amino acid composition and potency as that obtained from beef. The synthetic product was found fully effective in stimulating labor in full term women, and in milk ejection, and could not be distinguished from the natural oxytocin in its action. Approximately 1 μg of either the natural oxytocin or the synthetic material given intravenously to recently parturient women induced milk ejection in 20-30 s.[11]

Go to:
Current Concepts
Oxytocin has been best known for its roles in female reproduction. It is released in large amounts during labor, and after stimulation of the nipples. It is a facilitator for childbirth and breastfeeding. One of the oldest applications of oxytocin as a proper drug is as a therapeutic agent during labor and delivery. It is a stimulant widely employed to induce or augment labor, especially at term, when adequate oxytocin receptors are present. It is also one of the principal uterotonic drug used to prevent post partum hemorrhage.

However, recent studies have begun to investigate oxytocin's role in various behaviors, including orgasm, social recognition, bonding, and maternal behavior. For this reason, it is now sometimes referred to as the “love hormone” and many such names described earlier.

Social bonding is essential to species survival since it favors reproduction, protection against predators and environmental changes, and furthers brain development.[12] Exclusion from the group results in individual physical and mental disorders and leads ultimately to death, both in animal models and in primitive human tribes.[13] Oxytocin and its receptors appear to hold the leading position among the candidates for the substance of “happiness.” If not “happiness,” at least it now seems to be an important brain compound in building trust, which is necessary in developing emotional relationships, a process also referred to as social bonding. A recent study by Kosfeld published in Nature has demonstrated that in people playing a money game, a nasal spray of oxytocin raised their trust, even in a stranger.[14] Such findings do bring some hope in the treatment of social disorders such as phobia.[15] Furthermore, oxytocin and its receptors have been found to be involved in a plethora of social and affective, physiological and pathophysiological behaviors, ranging from attachment security, mating, paternal behavior and motherhood to autism and obsessive–compulsive disorder.[12,16–20] Indeed, in the Prairie voles, oxytocin released into the brain of the female during sexual activity is important for forming a monogamous pair bond with her sexual partner. Vasopressin appears to have a similar effect in males.[21] Plasma concentrations of oxytocin have been reported to be higher amongst people who claim to be falling in love. Oxytocin injected into the cerebrospinal fluid causes spontaneous penile erections in rats[22] reflecting actions in the hypothalamus and spinal cord. It shows that the “love hormone” can have a role to cause erection during sexual arousal. Arletti and Pedersen separately studied that oxytocin increases sexual receptivity and can counteract impotence.[23] This “cuddle drug” can indeed make partners cuddle up, and can have a larger role in treatment for infertility in future! Can it indeed increase the lust for love? Interestingly, at least two studies have found increases in plasma oxytocin at orgasm---in both men and women.[24,25]

Oxytocin is responsible for bringing in what is specifically called as “maternal behavior.” If oxytocin antagonists are given to sheep and rat females after parturition, they do not exhibit typical maternal behavior. By contrast, virgin female sheep shows maternal behavior toward foreign lambs upon cerebrospinal fluid infusion of oxytocin, which they would not do otherwise.[26]

Many studies done in the past 15 years have tried to study the relationship between autism and oxytocin. In 1998, Modahl et al., in their study found significantly lower levels of oxytocin in blood plasma of autistic children.[27] Five years later, in 2003, Hollander and associates found a decrease in autism spectrum repetitive behaviors when oxytocin was administered intravenously.[28] Further in 2007, in another study Hollander et al., reported that oxytocin helped autistic adults retain the ability to evaluate the emotional significance of speech intonation.[29] More work is definitely required to investigate the role of oxytocin in autism, but present work is definitely showing a ray of hope in finding a role for oxytocin in treatment of autism.

In addition to fundamental insights into the role of oxytocin in the CNS, an increasing number of studies performed recently have shown the importance of oxytocin and its involvement, directly or indirectly, in several pathophysiological disorders in the nervous system and other organs. Oxytocin has been broadly discussed under the following titles: “oxytocin and addiction”; “oxytocin increases trust in humans”; “oxytocin increases generosity in humans”; “search for autism treatments turns to ‘trust hormone’”; “being human: love: neuroscience reveals all”; “oxytocin: the great facilitator of life”.[30–34]

Oxytocin does reduce cravings. Kovacs in a study demonstrated that when oxytocin was administered to rodents who were addicted to cocaine, morphine or heroin; the rats opted for less drugs or showed fewer symptoms of withdrawal.[35] Billings recently reported that oxytocin also reduces cravings for sweets. This way, can it emerge as a weight reducing and deaddiction agent? Oxytocin is calming. Even a single rat injected with oxytocin has a calming effect on a cage full of anxious rats.[23] Can it be a silver streak in treatment of anxiety disorders!

Oxytocin has been found to act in pathologic processes far removed from reproduction and nervous system as well. Links have been made between oxytocin administration and injury healing. Vitalo et al., provide evidence that oxytocin injections had a positive influence on wound healing in isolated reared rats.[36] Legros also has reported that oxytocin counteracts the effects of cortisol, the stress hormone.[37] Less stress means increased immunity and faster recovery. This may open up vistas for the use of this hormone in chronic ulcers.

Oxytocin secreted from the pituitary gland cannot re-enter the brain because of the blood-brain barrier. Instead, the behavioral effects of oxytocin are thought to reflect release from centrally projecting oxytocin neurons, different from those that project to the pituitary gland. Oxytocin receptors are expressed by neurons in many parts of the brain and spinal cord, including the amygdala, ventromedial hypothalamus, septum and brainstem. Peripheral, hormonal actions of oxytocin are mediated by specific, high affinity oxytocin receptors. The peripheral actions of oxytocin mainly reflect secretion from the pituitary gland. The letdown reflex and the uterine contractions are both affected this way only. Due to its similarity to vasopressin, oxytocin can reduce the excretion of urine slightly. More important, in several species, oxytocin can stimulate sodium excretion from the kidneys, and in humans, high doses of oxytocin can result in hyponatremia.

Go to:
The Potential
Therefore, the potential of oxytocin for drug targeting is immense. While it brings some hope for alleviating serious social disorders, the issue appears extremely complex to tackle, as the specificity of action might be difficult to control.[38] Oxytocin has become an interesting tool, especially through the design of oxytocin agonists and antagonists, and a potential candidate for drug research and therapeutics in humans.

One of the main and now well-characterized peripheral oxytocin targets is the erectile tissues, i.e., corpus spongiosum and corpus cavernosum. Though it appears to be an indirect effect, oxytocin injected in the rats induces penile erection.[39] Moreover, oxytocin is thought to be associated with ejaculation by increasing sperm number and contracting ejaculatory tissues especially prostatic urethra, bladder neck, and ejaculatory duct.[40] An interesting study has shown that oxytocin-stimulated ejaculation is specifically mediated by vasopressin V1a receptors; following which V1a antagonists have been proposed as a putative therapy for premature ejaculation.[41] Therefore, oxytocin may have a role to play in management of male infertility.

Another promising therapeutic breakthrough in the next years could be the development of oxytocin-based medications to treat altered nociception. At the peripheral level, oxytocin also seems to be a key component in bone formation, glycaemia, male sexuality, cardiac differentiation, and nonregulated cellular proliferation.

Go to:
Conclusion
The story of oxytocin begins right before pregnancy, continues during birth and later, travels from the brain to the heart and throughout the entire body, triggering, or modulating a full range of physiological functions and emotions: happiness, attraction, love, affection, and hatred after stress. These are all governed directly or indirectly, at least in part, by oxytocin. The multidimensional nonapeptide appears to play a central role in social behavior, and emerging clinical trials seek to assess and define its therapeutic potential in the treatment of pathophysiological behaviors. Therefore, there is a strong impetus to develop and establish new technological tools that will enable us to harness the full potential of oxytocin and its congeners.

Taken together, the insights gained from more than 100 years of research indicate that the success story of the hormone of “swift birth” will continue unabated. The potential therapeutic uses for oxytocin and more long-acting and specific analogues of oxytocin are huge. Chemical, physiopathological, psychological, philosophical, and ethical studies will reinforce the development of new drugs involving the use of oxytocin, its agonists and antagonists for various human disorders such as autism, premature ejaculation, osteoporosis, diabetes and cancer.

From an innocuous agent as an aid in labor and delivery, to being touted as the latest party drug, oxytocin has come a long way. More research should be encouraged in this field in our country and across the world. Awareness should be generated about the exciting history of this hormone among reproductive and medical endocrinologists, just as it is for insulin.

It seems that during the course of the last 100 years, the hormone of love has had multiple orgasms. It shall experience many more in the times to come. It has been documented that peak nocturnal uterine activity at the end of gestation is because of the nocturnal peak in plasma concentrations of oxytocin.[42] But is it also true that this nocturnal peak of oxytocin is responsible for other nocturnal stories which culminate, nine months later, in keeping the obstetricians awake at night? Much more work needs to be done to completely demystify the mystery of “oxytocin: the mystery hormone”, a new name which can be added to the plethora of existing names this exciting hormone has already earned.


----------



## Elvia1023

Is anyone else using oxytocin now? How are you finding it?


----------



## johnjuanb1

Last night was the first time I dosed oxytocin at the correct dose of 10mcg. Previously, I went much higher as I always do with every thing .
10mcg is the perfect dose! I had a nice, even keel type of feeling. I didn't get the hot, flushed feeling or the slight head ache that high doses bring. It felt just right. My sleep was much, much better. I had a relaxed feeling like all stress was removed. The only bad part is that it felt so good to sleep in such a relaxed state that I didn't want to get up at 5am. I feel very good today, happy.


----------



## johnjuanb1

This is a post on another forum regarding Superior oxytocin:

"I finally tried 10mcg. Wow! That along with oxiracetam gave me confidence, calmness, and incredible mental acuity."


----------



## johnjuanb1

Studies are showing that oxytocin may be effective in treating debilitating shyness.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Intracerebral oxytocin modulates sleep-wake behaviour in male rats.
*
AuthorsLancel M, et al. Show all Journal
Regul Pept. 2003 Jul 15;114(2-3):145-52.

Affiliation
Abstract
Oxytocin released within the brain under basal conditions and in response to stress is differentially involved in the regulation of the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal (HPA) axis. Because the HPA axis plays an important role in the regulation of wakefulness, central oxytocin may modulate sleep-wake behaviour. In the present vehicle-controlled study, we assessed the influence of a selective oxytocin receptor antagonist (des-Gly-NH2d(CH2)5 [Tyr(Me)2,Thr4] OVT; 0.75 microg/5 microl) or of synthetic oxytocin (0.1 microg and 1 microg/5 microl), infused into the lateral ventricle (i.c.v.), on the sleep pattern in male Wistar rats (n=7). Compared to vehicle, the oxytocin antagonist slightly but persistently increased wakefulness at the expense of all sleep states. This finding indicates that endogenous brain oxytocin promotes sleep. However, acute icv infusion of oxytocin delayed sleep onset latency, which resulted in a transient reduction of non-REMS and REMS, and augmented high-frequency activity in the electroencephalogram (EEG) within non-REMS. These observations agree with previous reports that icv oxytocin induces a state of arousal. Based on these findings, we postulate that oxytocin has a dual mechanism of action in dependence of the physiological state. Under basal, stress-free conditions, endogenous oxytocin may promote sleep. Conversely, the high brain levels of oxytocin after central oxytocin infusion may reflect a condition of stress accompanied by behavioural arousal and, possibly via an excitatory action on the CRH system, increase vigilance.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*The impact of intranasal oxytocin on attention to social emotional stimuli in patients with anorexia nervosa: a double blind within-subject cross-over experiment.*

AuthorsKim YR, et al. Show all Journal
PLoS One. 2014 Mar 6;9(3):e90721. doi: 10.1371/journal.pone.0090721.

Affiliation
Abstract
BACKGROUND AND AIM: Social factors may be of importance causally and act as maintenance factors in patients with anorexia nervosa. Oxytocin is a neuromodulatory hormone involved in social emotional processing associated with attentional processes. This study aimed to examine the impact of oxytocin on attentional processes to social faces representing anger, disgust, and happiness in patients with anorexia nervosa.

METHOD: A double-blind, placebo-controlled within-subject crossover design was used. Intranasal oxytocin or placebo followed by a visual probe detection task with faces depicting anger, disgust, and happiness was administered to 64 female subjects: 31 patients with anorexia nervosa and 33 control students.

RESULTS: Attentional bias to the disgust stimuli was observed in both groups under the placebo condition. The attentional bias to disgust was reduced under the oxytocin condition (a moderate effect in the patient group). Avoidance of angry faces was observed in the patient group under the placebo condition and vigilance was observed in the healthy comparison group; both of these information processing responses were moderated by oxytocin producing an increase in vigilance in the patients. Happy/smiling faces did not elicit an attentional response in controls or the patients under either the placebo or oxytocin conditions.

CONCLUSION: Oxytocin attenuated attentional vigilance to disgust in patients with anorexia nervosa and healthy controls. On the other hand, oxytocin changed the response to angry faces from avoidance to vigilance in patients but reduced vigilance to anger in healthy controls. We conclude that patients with anorexia nervosa appear to use different strategies/circuits to emotionally process anger from their healthy counterparts.


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post from a Superior oxytocin user at another forum...

"Currently using 10mcg morning and 10mcg at night. My anxiety is gone in the day and I sleep like a baby at night. I would not suggest using it during the day if you aren't on caffeine of some sort."


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Stress Reduction....

Oxytocin in the cardiovascular responses to stress.*

AuthorsWsol A, et al. Show all Journal
J Physiol Pharmacol. 2008 Dec;59 Suppl 8:123-7.

Affiliation
Abstract
The present study was designed to determine the role of central oxytocin (OXY) in regulation of the cardiovascular responses to the alarming stress. Three groups of male, normotensive Sprague Dawley rats, received intracerebroventricular (i.c.v.) infusion of one of the following: 1) vehicle, 2) OXY or 3) OXY antagonist (OXANT). Mean arterial blood pressure (MABP) and heart rate (HR) were recorded at rest, during and after application of the alarming stressor (air jet). Under resting conditions the i.c.v. infusions of vehicle, OXY or OXYANT did not influence the cardiovascular parameters. The alarming stressor evoked significant increases in MABP and HR that were significantly greater in the rats receiving i.c.v. infusion of oxytocin antagonist than in those receiving vehicle or OXY. *The study provides evidence that stimulation of the brain oxytocin receptors by endogenous oxytocin plays significant role in inhibition of cardiovascular responses to stress.*


----------



## Elvia1023

Very interesting info. Could definitely be useful for the typical bodybuilder.


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Nest making and oxytocin comparably promote wound healing in isolation reared rats.*

AuthorsVitalo A, et al. Show all Journal
PLoS One. 2009;4(5):e5523. doi: 10.1371/journal.pone.0005523. Epub 2009 May 13.

Affiliation
Abstract
BACKGROUND: Environmental enrichment (EE) fosters attachment behavior through its effect on brain oxytocin levels in the hippocampus and other brain regions, which in turn modulate the hypothalamic-pituitary axis (HPA). Social isolation and other stressors negatively impact physical healing through their effect on the HPA. Therefore, we reasoned that: 1) provision of a rat EE (nest building with Nestlets) would improve wound healing in rats undergoing stress due to isolation rearing and 2) that oxytocin would have a similar beneficial effect on wound healing.

METHODOLOGY/PRINCIPAL FINDINGS: In the first two experiments, we provided isolation reared rats with either EE or oxytocin and compared their wound healing to group reared rats and isolation reared rats that did not receive Nestlets or oxytocin. In the third experiment, we examined the effect of Nestlets on open field locomotion and immediate early gene (IEG) expression. We found that isolation reared rats treated with Nestlets a) healed significantly better than without Nestlets, 2) healed at a similar rate to rats treated with oxytocin, 3) had decreased hyperactivity in the open field test, and 4) had normalized IEG expression in brain hippocampus.

CONCLUSIONS/SIGNIFICANCE: This study shows that when an EE strategy or oxytocin is given to isolation reared rats, the peripheral stress response, as measured by burn injury healing, is decreased. The findings indicate an association between the effect of nest making on wound healing and administration of the pro-bonding hormone oxytocin. Further elucidation of this animal model should lead to improved understanding of how EE strategies can ameliorate poor wound healing and other symptoms that result from isolation stress.

PMID 19436750 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## johnjuanb1

*Oxytocin promotes social bonding in dogs.
*
AuthorsRomero T, et al. Show all Journal
Proc Natl Acad Sci U S A. 2014 Jun 9. pii: 201322868. [Epub ahead of print]

Affiliation
Abstract
Recent evidence suggests that enduring social bonds have fitness benefits. However, very little is known about the neural circuitry and neurochemistry underlying the formation and maintenance of stable social bonds outside reproductive contexts. Oxytocin (OT), a neuropeptide synthetized by the hypothalamus in mammals, regulates many complex forms of social behavior and cognition in both human and nonhuman animals. Animal research, however, has concentrated on monogamous mammals, and it remains unknown whether OT also modulates social bonds in nonreproductive contexts. In this study we provide behavioral evidence that exogenous OT promotes positive social behaviors in the domestic dog toward not only conspecifics but also human partners. Specifically, when sprayed with OT, dogs showed higher social orientation and affiliation toward their owners and higher affiliation and approach behaviors toward dog partners than when sprayed with placebo. Additionally, the exchange of socio-positive behaviors with dog partners triggered the release of endogenous OT, highlighting the involvement of OT in the development of social relationships in the domestic dog. These data provide new insight into the mechanisms that facilitate the maintenance of close social bonds beyond immediate reproductive interest or genetic ties and complement a growing body of evidence that identifies OT as one of the neurochemical foundations of sociality in mammalian species.


----------



## Monstar

Do you still get the heroin flu withdrawal crap?! That happen to me once ...Awful!


----------



## johnjuanb1

Monstar said:


> Do you still get the heroin flu withdrawal crap?! That happen to me once ...Awful!



From taking what? I got that when I discontinued my blood pressure meds.


----------



## Monstar

johnjuanb1 said:


> From taking what? I got that when I discontinued my blood pressure meds.



Ocycodone is that what ur saying to take sorry I'm lil confused


----------



## johnjuanb1

Monstar said:


> Ocycodone is that what ur saying to take sorry I'm lil confused



Not oxycodone. Oxytocin. Very very different!!!!


----------



## johnjuanb1

Post in my oxytocin thread at pm...

"So far I like it as a nighttime , dose it before bed. As far as during the next day I do feel more like talking to people and BSing about nothing. Which is not like me. I don't feel sluggish at all in the morning. It could be because I'm dosing pretty low."


----------



## johnjuanb1

*GREAT STUDY ON OXYTOCIN AND ITS IMPORTANCE TO SKELETAL MUSCLE

Oxytocin is an age-specific circulating hormone that is necessary for muscle maintenance and regeneration.
*
AuthorsElabd C, et al. Show all Journal
Nat Commun. 2014 Jun 10;5:4082. doi: 10.1038/ncomms5082.
*
Abstract*

The regenerative capacity of skeletal muscle declines with age. Previous studies suggest that this process can be reversed by exposure to young circulation; however, systemic age-specific factors responsible for this phenomenon are largely unknown. Here we report that oxytocin-a hormone best known for its role in lactation, parturition and social behaviours-is required for proper muscle tissue regeneration and homeostasis, and that plasma levels of oxytocin decline with age. Inhibition of oxytocin signalling in young animals reduces muscle regeneration, whereas systemic administration of oxytocin rapidly improves muscle regeneration by enhancing aged muscle stem cell activation/proliferation through activation of the MAPK/ERK signalling pathway. We further show that the genetic lack of oxytocin does not cause a developmental defect in muscle but instead leads to premature sarcopenia. *Considering that oxytocin is an FDA-approved drug, this work reveals a potential novel and safe way to combat or prevent skeletal muscle ageing.*


----------



## johnjuanb1

*GREAT STUDY ON OXYTOCIN AND ITS IMPORTANCE TO SKELETAL MUSCLE

Oxytocin is an age-specific circulating hormone that is necessary for muscle maintenance and regeneration.
*
AuthorsElabd C, et al. Show all Journal
Nat Commun. 2014 Jun 10;5:4082. doi: 10.1038/ncomms5082.
*
Abstract*

The regenerative capacity of skeletal muscle declines with age. Previous studies suggest that this process can be reversed by exposure to young circulation; however, systemic age-specific factors responsible for this phenomenon are largely unknown. Here we report that oxytocin-a hormone best known for its role in lactation, parturition and social behaviours-is required for proper muscle tissue regeneration and homeostasis, and that plasma levels of oxytocin decline with age. Inhibition of oxytocin signalling in young animals reduces muscle regeneration, whereas systemic administration of oxytocin rapidly improves muscle regeneration by enhancing aged muscle stem cell activation/proliferation through activation of the MAPK/ERK signalling pathway. We further show that the genetic lack of oxytocin does not cause a developmental defect in muscle but instead leads to premature sarcopenia. *Considering that oxytocin is an FDA-approved drug, this work reveals a potential novel and safe way to combat or prevent skeletal muscle ageing.*


----------

